# Clear PVC - A & B Plastics



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

I sourced this place from the yellow pages. Its the first thing that pops up when you type in 'clear pvc' in the toronto area. 

I have yet to go check out there inventory. 

Has anyone had deallings with these guys?

I called this morning and they said they had all sorts of shapes, gauges, and sizes of clear PVC. Amongst a long list of other plastic products. The guy on the phone said there an industrial wholesaler but if you walk in with cash, there willing to help anyone out.

I work during there regular operating hours of 8-430, Mon-Fri. So any incite as to there service, quality, etc is much appreciated. 

Thanks,

Matt


----------

